# My VPN IP requires me to type a CAPTCHA code to use Google search.



## MannDude (May 26, 2013)

So, I've recently gotten a new VPS that is 'closer to home' to be used as a VPN. It performs great, however I find myself having to enter a CAPTCHA code quite often when I use Google. It's not _always, _but it is required most the time.

Now, I understand they do this as they believe it's an automated request made by a machine and not human entered search quarries. But how can I get this block lifted? I've asked for a new IP from the provider, which they were kind enough to provide for me, but the issue persists.

I've used quite a few VPSes for VPNs in the past, and have only experienced this problem one other time and that was with a datashack dedicated server I had that I was using for some testing. Any VM I used on that machine would result in having to type in a captcha code to complete my google search.

How can I or the provider get this lifted? It's kind of annoying.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 26, 2013)

Any DNSBL/etc listings for that IP or range?  If not, it's worth a WHOIS to see how the IP is listed (res/bus/comm/etc).  May end up just having to contact Google directly, and be prepared to wait a few months to even get a reply


----------



## Mun (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like the IP was previously used for bad things against google. (happened to us at our work)

Mun


----------



## RootNerds (May 27, 2013)

As far as I know this happens when there was malicious activity going on within the subnet. For example many many search requests fired on google (there are things like spiders which search google and let you make your 'own' search engine). I've seen that with my mobile connection sometimes (dynamic IP). Maybe you are able to get another IP?


----------



## mikho (May 27, 2013)

here is a support page from google which describes the reason why a captcha is displayed.

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/86640?hl=en

Like previously mentioned, the IP has probably been used before for some automated stuff.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It performs great, however I find myself having to enter a CAPTCHA code quite often when I use Google


 

I thought I was the only one that came across that issue with my current vps. It is annoying trying to look something up and having to fill in the captcha code far too often.


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> I thought I was the only one that came across that issue with my current vps. It is annoying trying to look something up and having to fill in the captcha code far too often.


 I could just use DuckDuckGo or something else. Honestly, it's just because Iceweasel and Chromium both default to Google when I just type something into the address bar and hit enter.

Maybe we should just use bing? I'll show myself out.


----------



## mikho (May 27, 2013)

> What to do when Google detects automated queries on your network
> When Google detects that a computer or phone on your network may be sending automated traffic to Google we may show the following message: "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network."
> 
> The error page most likely displays a CAPTCHA (a squiggly word with a box below it). To continue using Google, type the squiggly word into the box -- it's how we know you're a human, not a robot.
> ...


From the url that I posted


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 27, 2013)

Maybe not all of it are out of blacklist record over Google or other sites/forums that shows CAPTCHA frequently when browsing through a proxy/vpn, it might be an outcome of those sites implementing something for checking how they are receiving traffic, and under some type of traffic those messages displays. This could be one reason added to blacklists and other reasons, since I get CAPTCHA requests showing frequently when using vpn/proxy, sometimes not showing for long periods, then for example a page freezes and when I refresh I then see CAPTCHA request for once or more but usually it stops at some point.


----------



## mark (May 27, 2013)

I've had this once when I was first experimenting with VPS and using a Squid proxy (elite configuration) from BurstNET. I ditched the Burst account some time ago now and have around 10 VPS now with a variety of providers and have never had this problem with any others.

Perhaps ask for an IP on another subnet - may mean migrating to a different node?


----------



## EarthVPN (May 28, 2013)

Some marketing tools use multiple queries for querying google database and marketers use these tools on VPN connections cause their own IPs are already asking for captcha.


----------



## 365Networks (May 29, 2013)

I have noticed our whole range has the exact same issue, haven't called Google yet about it though.


----------



## drmike (May 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I could just use DuckDuckGo or something else. Honestly, it's just because Iceweasel and Chromium both default to Google when I just type something into the address bar and hit enter.
> 
> Maybe we should just use bing? I'll show myself out.



DuckDuckGo is very cool.

I also recommend Startpage.com, which gives you Google results but doesn't spy on you or leak info.


----------



## drmike (May 29, 2013)

As for why this happens... Folks will claim malicious activity against Google.  Main reason?  Someone may have made automated search queries to Google to analyze rank, placement, etc.

Find it mighty odd that Google routinely pummels site owners with lousy requests and hordes of requests, but when the shoe is on the other foot, Google blocks the activity.  

I get these annoying CAPTCHAs too often.

Too often since I only use Google when absolutely necessary.Folks need to be aware of the hazards of using Google and their full spectrum data analysis and their filter bubbles which show you entirely different results than other people.

When I search, I am looking for facts and details on things, not political re-enforcement, branding, etc.  So Google isn't very useful in search realm for me.


----------



## LusoVPS (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've had this problem too on a few VPN servers I've used. The best explanation I've come up with was that there are IP blocks marked as "dedicated server" IP Addresses. So, if this is a dedicated server, it's most likely that the traffic coming from those servers is just junk. Google, YouTube and even Facebook do protect themselves by using this procedure (bandwidth and cpu power saving)

The solution to overcome this, was to use an IPv6 enabled VPN. For now, this hasn't been a problem. Facebook, YouTube, Google and most of the providers out there support IPv6.

Regards


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2013)

I want the CAPTCHA back...


----------

